# Dreadlocks and large piercings.....just wondering...



## grannieannie (Feb 29, 2012)

To those of you who have dreadlocks and large hole piercings I'm just wondering about a couple of things.

How are dreadlocks made ???? How long do they last ?

I've seen mostly young men with ear piercings, that are very large, the hole sometimes as large as a $1 coin. If sometime in the future, perhaps when you're my age, and you don't want a large hole in your ear anymore....have you thought what you'd do about it.....would you have the hole stitched up by a doctor, would you have the ear lobe cut to be very short....????

Just curious, these aren't fashions that appeal to me, but each to their own. I remember when my son was about 15...he's now almost 39....he got one of his ears pierced.....just in the old fashioned way...and his father threatened to throw him out of the house....funny when I look back on it now  and he hasn't worn an earring for many years. My daughter ... aged 37 ... has a small stud in her nose and a couple of ordinary sized holes in each ear. I have an ordinary hole in each ear, so I'm not against piercings, just wondering about the current modern trend.


----------



## Khagan (Feb 29, 2012)

I have my ears stretched to 10mm, and generally up to that size if you were to take it out it will eventually close up to a hole the size of more regular jewelry.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Feb 29, 2012)

I have my ears stretched to about 20mm, when im old? ill be one cool grannie..or ill get the doc to cut n stitch.


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 29, 2012)

I think the ear spacers are totally lame and a fashion "trend" that ended many years ago.
As for dreddies I have no problem with as long as they are kept clean and maintained.

BUT at the end of the day it is all art so it is up to the individual to be happy with it and that is all that matters.


----------



## Bel03 (Feb 29, 2012)

2 of my ex's have had dreads.......they were real dreads that 'made' themself when they didnt brush their hair! To 'make' them though some people use surfboard wax. 

As for piercings, just like tatts, i love them, & have a few. I dont personally have any big gaping holes though, nor do i intend to....how they could 'fix' that if they tired of it, i have no idea, some i have seen are huge! Im not really a massive fan on facial piercings on girls, although some small studs look ok.


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 29, 2012)

I like dreads so long as they are well maintained and they don't stink.

Larger piercings are ok depending on where they are and what sort of hardware is used.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't like the ear spacers. I think they look sad  (Just my opinion btw)


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 29, 2012)

15mm stretchers, lips and septum (and others) pierced. I've had the stretchers and septum since I was 14 and I'm 20 now and still thinking about stretching my ears to over 20. I don't care what they look like when I'm old, chances are I'll look ugly and everything will head south by then anyway, might as well look cool


----------



## black_headed_mon (Feb 29, 2012)

-Katana- said:


> Larger piercings are ok depending on where they are and what sort of hardware is used.



like a bolt through the old fella


----------



## saximus (Feb 29, 2012)

Dreads are made by a process called back-combing. It's similar to when girls tease their hair but you make it into individual dreads instead of making one big boof. I had them for about five years and they are harder to maintain than just about any "normal" hair style. Very painful to get done and to get maintained by a professional. 
They last forever if you let them. Another thing is that the dead hair doesn't fall out like with normal people so that's why you can grow them much longer than normal hair. If you see someone with dreads down to their waist you can pretty much guarantee about the bottom third is entirely dead hair. 
I've got stretchers but only 8mm. Just like tatts they're a personal decision and I don't think people should be judged by someone who thinks they know better for doing something to their own body


----------



## Basstones (Feb 29, 2012)

I've currently got dreads, had them for about 5 years. For me it was a natural progression from having extremely curly hair and a lack of options of what to do with it. I love them and can't imagine getting rid of them, but have had 3 friends get them and after a couple of years change back.

Saximus pretty much hit the nail on the head, they are definitely a lot more work than most hairstyles...and contrary to popular belief, yes, we do wash them. Apart from having to be picky with what shampoo you use, it just means that they take forever to dry. So you either buy a good hairdrier, or aim for a sunny day. Mine took around 12hrs over 2 days to make, mate of mine got his done by the best professional I know and it took about 3hrs but cost him around $500.

Ultimately though, there are quite a few methods for making dreads and a lot of it comes down to your hair style. For instance, i've avoided ever using wax in my dreads, but can only do that because of my hair type. What most people don't see is the hours put in with a crotchet hook meticulously reinserting stray hairs back in to the appropriate dread. 'Neglect' dreads (Accidental) as they are generally known put a pretty bad reputation on it for the rest of us.

It is possible with enough time and certain products to remove your dreads and still have somewhat long hair, but it's not worth it for most, although I know a few women who have gone that path. Personally i'll do 'shave for a cure' when I want to get rid of mine. Certainly nothing permanent about dreads, and they may be a lot of work, but they have had an amazingly unexpected impact on my life.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 29, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> To those of you who have dreadlocks and large hole piercings I'm just wondering about a couple of things.
> 
> How are dreadlocks made ???? How long do they last ?
> 
> ...



I have large holes in my ears , around an inch and a bit in diameter that I stretched myself over 5-6 years. if I take them out after 10 or so years they will go back to almost normal but there will always be a small hole there.

Some people do get them stitched up and some people get them cut off, some people keep them for ever,I get more people freak out about my ears that anything else.. and half my face is covered in blue tattoos.

I did mine to see what they where like , and liked them and am very happy with the way I look ( I'm in my mid 30s).

Also 90% of people who see me couldn't care less about my ears or blueness.. it's no big deal ( I work normal boring retail,haha)







Edit: oh no..... my ears are "sad" and a "trend" lol tell that to the eastern world,lol

Better pic:


----------



## jack (Feb 29, 2012)

my dreads lasted till i shaved them off...


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 29, 2012)

jack said:


> my dreads lasted till i shaved them off...



Same works with stretched ears


----------



## Beard (Feb 29, 2012)

After a shaved head for 10 years Im in the process of growing my hair out for dreds .


----------



## Bel03 (Feb 29, 2012)

Basstones said:


> 'Neglect' dreads (Accidental) as they are generally known put a pretty bad reputation on it for the rest of us.




Why? The only diff between my exes dreads & those that get them 'professionally' done is that they didnt have to pay for them! Yes, while some are not kept well, some professional ones end up looking crap aswell. So long as they maintain them as others do they look exactly the same! One of my exes was offered $500 for his, which he kindly refused & then went on to raise almost $20000 for Shave for a cure the following year.


----------



## Jande (Feb 29, 2012)

Scleropages that is some serious tattooing...I like it! Never seen any done inside the ear before. I bet it hurt but I reckon it was worth it. And the stretchers to match the colour is pretty neat. I think what you've done is definitely art as a pose to 'trend'. Dying to get a tattoo myself but my pain tolerance is incredibly low  How long did it take all up for the tattoo/s to be finished and do they ever need touching up?


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't like pain, tats arnt that bad.
All tattoos fade with UV and the body brakes down the ink with age some colors more than others, my tats will never be "finished"....
Me girly ear rings are Blue Amazonite from Brazil , cause I breed amazonian fishes and like blue (funny that) I also can't wear metal.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 29, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> I have large holes in my ears , around an inch and a bit in diameter that I stretched myself over 5-6 years. if I take them out after 10 or so years they will go back to almost normal but there will always be a small hole there.
> 
> Some people do get them stitched up and some people get them cut off, some people keep them for ever,I get more people freak out about my ears that anything else.. and half my face is covered in blue tattoos.
> 
> ...



It was actually the photo I saw of you holding the snake that made me think of starting this thread, it was then I noticed your ears. Thank you for posting a close up of your tattoos. To get your ears holes so large, do you start with a normal sized hole and just keep adding larger and larger rings ???
Where did you get the idea of the design for your tattoo and is there a particular reason why you chose blue ?? I'm just very curious about such things.....and do you have tattoos on other parts of your body...you don't have to say where...just wondering and do you intend to get more?


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeh and where do you work exactly? I work in retail too but I've been called 'ugly' by a customer for having just stretchers. Pfft, she's lucky she didn't see all the others, she would have had a heart attack. So I basically keep all my tattoos and piercings covered at work because I don't have the decency to not insult a customer if they insulted me. 

And another question, How much are you worth?  as in how much did all that work cost all up?


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 29, 2012)

By the way, I want to thank you all for responding to my questions. I've seen pierced people in shopping centres etc, but of course would never go up and ask questions, they may think I was being judgemental or rude, which I wouldn't be, I'm simply curious and interested.


----------



## Jande (Feb 29, 2012)

I also find it interesting. Stretchers aren't something I'd do but I do have several piercings including my nose. I refuse to wear a ring in my nose though like some do. Just doesn't look right and reminds me of the leader rings the bulls I saw a kid had rofl. I also sometimes dye my hair wild colours or wear black nail polish which is enough to send my family into a fit (heavily religious on one side) :lol:


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 29, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> It was actually the photo I saw of you holding the snake that made me think of starting this thread, it was then I noticed your ears. Thank you for posting a close up of your tattoos. To get your ears holes so large, do you start with a normal sized hole and just keep adding larger and larger rings ???
> Where did you get the idea of the design for your tattoo and is there a particular reason why you chose blue ?? I'm just very curious about such things.....and do you have tattoos on other parts of your body...you don't have to say where...just wondering and do you intend to get more?



lol , just PM me if you want to know anything..
Yup normal size then 2mm a month or so up sizing for the ears for me, some people get bigger holes cut to start with though...
Tattoo Ideas are all mine , I drew them my tattooists tattooed them.

Chose blue because I like it as a skin color no real reason 

90% of me is tattooed blue... so far


----------



## Jande (Feb 29, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> 90% of me is tattooed blue... so far



:shock: 90%?! New respect for your effort right there! What will you do when you run out of room? :lol:


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 29, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> By the way, I want to thank you all for responding to my questions. I've seen pierced people in shopping centres etc, but of course would never go up and ask questions, they may think I was being judgemental or rude, which I wouldn't be, I'm simply curious and interested.



More people should just go up to people and ask questions, our society is kinda weird how no one talks to anyone now a days , I always find it funny when I am doing my shopping that if I look around there are always people dieing to say something but hold back.When you get older grannieannie I am sure you will start asking people , I get mostly little kids and older people ask me about me looks.



Jande said:


> :shock: 90%?! New respect for your effort right there! What will you do when you run out of room? :lol:


I'll stop, lol


----------



## Jande (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah I kinda figured


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 29, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> And another question, How much are you worth?  as in how much did all that work cost all up?



Lost count around 30k


----------



## saximus (Feb 29, 2012)

You must get a lot of smurf jokes Sclero. I love your bravery. I couldn't handle people staring every day


----------



## redlittlejim (Feb 29, 2012)

saximus said:


> You must get a lot of smurf jokes Sclero. I love your bravery. I couldn't handle people staring every day



what makes you think we dont stare at you anyway sax ?


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 29, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> Lost count around 30k



Holy moly, that's amazing! You are a champ!


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 29, 2012)

LOL, should we change the thread to "ask Scleropages Questions".. who keeps snakes?


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 29, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> LOL, should we change the thread to "ask Scleropages Questions".. who keeps snakes?



Or you should have your own forum  or a blog.


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 29, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> I've been called 'ugly' by a customer for having just stretchers.



How rude!!! What did you say to her? I would have got myself fired if it was me, I no longer have any tolerance for rude people. 

I'm liking the pics on this thread, I don't have any tattoos or piercings. I tried to get dreads when I was 14 but my hair is very fine so it didn't work. It was a good thing in the long run, I now hate long hair because it gets in my way.


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 29, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> How rude!!! What did you say to her? I would have got myself fired if it was me, I no longer have any tolerance for rude people.
> 
> I'm liking the pics on this thread, I don't have any tattoos or piercings. I tried to get dreads when I was 14 but my hair is very fine so it didn't work. It was a good thing in the long run, I now hate long hair because it gets in my way.



I just smiled and said "well I think they're nice," but in head I was laughing because she was old, fat AND ugly. And obviously a pathetic person for thinking she can call someone ugly. 
In my new job now though I just can't deal with customers who make situations personal. It's a simple "get out of my store now or security will escort you out," or I just walk off before I say something rude myself and let someone else deal with them. There's nothing I hate more than customers having personal attacks on staff.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 29, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> lol , just PM me if you want to know anything..
> Yup normal size then 2mm a month or so up sizing for the ears for me, some people get bigger holes cut to start with though...
> Tattoo Ideas are all mine , I drew them my tattooists tattooed them.
> 
> ...



Well thank you very much for being patient with me  To be honest I've always been a bit...scared...of people who look like you  and I know that's wrong of me. I think you're very kind. You see when I was young, and perhaps even now for most people of my era, big piercings and facial tattoos are considered....how can I say this....unacceptable. But I think we should try and be more open minded. I'm a very conservative person, but since belonging to APS I've come across many of you younger people and ... LOL .... I really like you. :lol: I would never have these things done to my body, but I accept the fact that everyone is entitled to decorate their bodies as they like. People have decorated their bodies for thousands of years. Some permanent, and some temporary decorations. I paint my lips and face and eyes and nails, and many women colour their hair. I think some people in society just get a bit scared when it comes to more showy decorations like tattoos, and large piercings. I remember back in the 60s when the Beatles wore ... long ...hair, many people, including myself, frowned on men/boys wearing anything but what we called...short back and sides hair cuts. Acceptance usually comes in time.

You say you've spent about $30k on tattoos....that's a lot of money, but then compare women who have cosmetic plastic surgery, new boobs, liposuction, botox etc, etc...it's no different....


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 29, 2012)

I've stopped getting angry at personal attacks and have began wondering why they're so angry at a perfect stranger. Possibly the pole stuck where it shouldn't be...
I've had my navel pierced (grew out... meh), my ears done twice in each lobe and once up top, the up top I removed after quite some effort. For some reason it never healed and one night swelled to about the size of a pea around the earring, I damn near had to rip it out. My tongue stud I had since I was 18 and just removed it 2010... 10 years but it did shocking damage to my teeth. Nose done twice, (same spot as it grew over the first time), I'd love to keep that in but there's only one type of clip I can keep in it and it's impossible to find. Shaped like a question mark and looks like a small ring when in; for some reason the hole doesn't close behind pin studs like it should, I'm guessing scar tissue, and even the crooked studs fall out. The only plus side is that it never closes over, so I can leave it out for years and still push a clip through when I find the right one 
One tattoo, a total balls-up, but I was young, excited about getting one and evidently thought going to a knob called "Gonzo" was a good idea. Lesson learned, am currently planning on getting it covered but it's been almost 12-13 years now so I'm almost tempted to keep it for sentimental value, or to show to my kids when they talk about going to a tattoo artist called Gonzo. Yes, he is a muppet. No, he's not _the _muppet. Nowhere near talented enough


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 29, 2012)

Some people have sad angry life's and just try and justify it by having a go at others, when people say I will regret getting all my tattoos, I just agree with them , shuts them up real quick.



grannieannie said:


> You say you've spent about $30k on tattoos....that's a lot of money, .


30k on tats is better and cheaper than $10 on a pack of smokes a day for 10 years ( that's what I told a smoker who said I wasted my money , hehe )
Money is money , tattoos are tattoos, I am more than happy with how things are.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 29, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> Some people have sad angry life's and just try and justify it by having a go at others, when people say I will regret getting all my tattoos, I just agree with them , shuts them up real quick.
> 
> 
> 30k on tats is better and cheaper than $10 on a pack of smokes a day for 10 years ( that's what I told a smoker who said I wasted my money , hehe )
> Money is money , tattoos are tattoos, I am more than happy with how things are.



You're certainly right about the smokes......and the tattoos won't kill you, whereas the smokes may well do....good point.....plenty of worse things to spend your money on than tattoos.


----------



## Fiamma (Feb 29, 2012)

I got a labret piercing recently. Was suppose to be a xmas presant for my daughter but her hubby didn't want her to get it. The piercer (very heavily pierced and tattooed) came in that day for us so I had it done instead. Always liked the look and didn't want to waste his time. Have one ear pierced at top and the smallest stretch in each ear because I like the simple silver earings that never come out and are comfortable to sleep in. Tried to stretch them but it hurt and have enquired about dermal punch but they are permanent. I have 7 small tattoos, first one at 51. I always ask people about their body art and if I can have a closer look but will also comment if someones outfit, hair, whatever, looks lovely, cool or.........two ladies in particular their faces lighting up and one said I made her day. One lady had a large lotus across her chest, I commented on how lovely it looked, she was on her way to have it touched up from fading. Her and her two young daughters wore goth looking type clothes (not sure of the name of the look) they really stood out and people were staring, they looked pretty cool, I admire people who do what they want and don't worry about what others think. She had a lovely aura about her.

Grannieannie...next time you feel the urge to ask someone just do it, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Jessh88 (Feb 29, 2012)

Love the tattoos  my hubby are like that but with our reptiles we only discovered the reptile scene in September and in that short amount of time have probably spent 5k (we have 11 reptiles and decent enclosures) people can't believe we would bother spending that much money on them but hey atleast our savings ain't going on drugs or silly things


----------



## saximus (Feb 29, 2012)

Fiamma said:


> Grannieannie...next time you feel the urge to ask someone just do it, you'll be glad you did.



Agreed. "Moded" people are just like everyone else. Be friendly and respectful and you'll generally find then to be friendly and respectful back


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 29, 2012)

RASTA! I've had my dreadlocks for 24yrs plus. Am not a devout follower of the Rastafarian faith but do love reggae music with a passion. My solution for drying my dreadlocks is after washing them at my work I hang them out the window for the 40minute drive home, yeah you guessed it I get a few looks. Can't find a pic but "locks" pushing the 4foot mark. My pet hate is "how do you wash your hair" in which I respond "how do you wipe your ar.e!" To my knowledge there's only 1 way to do both-gets them everytime. Those who went to the recent Vic Expo would had of seen me-the bloke with the GETAREALDOG T-shirt & long dreadlocks-JAH RASTAFARI!


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 29, 2012)

My son and his wife both have tattoos and my daughter does too. My daughter has a beautiful unicorn on her right ankle and recently had a peace sign in the form of leaves put on the top of her arm. I don't like that one so much. My son has a two bladed propeller across his back. His new wife (2nd wife of 1 yr) has a lot of tattoos, all on her back and down one thigh and leg....beautiful designs. But they all live in other states from me, so I don't get the opportunity to talk to them much. It's not the tattoos that I was most curious about, but the large hole piercings. I'm afraid if I was to approach people they might just think I'm a silly old fashioned woman who may be going to have a go at them....and of course I'm not.


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 29, 2012)

Fiamma said:


> I got a labret piercing recently. Was suppose to be a xmas presant for my daughter but her hubby didn't want her to get it. The piercer (very heavily pierced and tattooed) came in that day for us so I had it done instead. Always liked the look and didn't want to waste his time. Have one ear pierced at top and the smallest stretch in each ear because I like the simple silver earings that never come out and are comfortable to sleep in. Tried to stretch them but it hurt and have enquired about dermal punch but they are permanent. I have 7 small tattoos, first one at 51. I always ask people about their body art and if I can have a closer look but will also comment if someones outfit, hair, whatever, looks lovely, cool or.........two ladies in particular their faces lighting up and one said I made her day. One lady had a large lotus across her chest, I commented on how lovely it looked, she was on her way to have it touched up from fading. Her and her two young daughters wore goth looking type clothes (not sure of the name of the look) they really stood out and people were staring, they looked pretty cool, I admire people who do what they want and don't worry about what others think. She had a lovely aura about her.
> 
> Grannieannie...next time you feel the urge to ask someone just do it, you'll be glad you did.



I used to have four dermals on my chest for my formal. I'd recommend them and they're not that painful at all. You only have to get them surgically removed if you get the permanent instead of semi permanent, which is what I had. The permanent ones have holes in the hook so that the skin grows through the holes, which is why you have to cut them out. But the semi-permanent ones are just a flat hook, they have more chance of growing out but they're not as painful to get cut out and the scarring would be nowhere near as bad


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 29, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> I used to have four dermals on my chest for my formal. I'd recommend them and they're not that painful at all. You only have to get them surgically removed if you get the permanent instead of semi permanent, which is what I had. The permanent ones have holes in the hook so that the skin grows through the holes, which is why you have to cut them out. But the semi-permanent ones are just a flat hook, they have more chance of growing out but they're not as painful to get cut out and the scarring would be nowhere near as bad




I wouldn't say surgically removed...

I had them back in 08, and after a year of them, I got into a fight with an ex, somehow one got half ripped out...sooo...with my piercer in another state, and my doctor unable to do anything for a few days, I ripped the rest out.
I then when to QLD to have my piercer cut out the second, you'd think it'd be a nastier process than it is. They just get a needle with a little blade on the end, stick it in the hole, and cut the connections of skin through the hole and pull it out, almost painless surprisingly.
I'm not sure if that's what you mean by surgical, or if you meant something more graphic...though I guess I can understand how that could be deemed "surgical".

The scars are next too nothing, infact my divers left bigger ones despite being considerably smaller and not having holes for anchoring...granted I ripped them out myself too...not much patience on me lol.


----------



## Basstones (Feb 29, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> Why? The only diff between my exes dreads & those that get them 'professionally' done is that they didnt have to pay for them! Yes, while some are not kept well, some professional ones end up looking crap aswell. So long as they maintain them as others do they look exactly the same! One of my exes was offered $500 for his, which he kindly refused & then went on to raise almost $20000 for Shave for a cure the following year.



If you're maintaining them then I wouldn't call them neglect dreads. Also agree, i've seen some terrible professional ones. There are a lot of things people don't consider the first time they get dreads, and the person who does them is a huge factor.


----------



## Inkage (Feb 29, 2012)

I have 25mm ear plugs.
When i'm old i'll more likely be worried about age related illness and my superannuation running out.
Same goes for tattoos.


----------



## CHEWY (Feb 29, 2012)

First I want to say, great thread.
It's not that often of APS that we get everyone happily speaking about a subject...although we all seem to be in agreeance.
There's so many people I wan to quote the reply would be a pain, so I'll try to go by memory (and miss a few)

Scleorpages: 30k? Mass respect mate. I know the prices and can easily see where it goes. A question though, does all the blue affect your camera? I'd love to study and see all your art, but all pics of you seem to be slightly out of focus. 

Miss_Mosher: Sound cool, when do we get to see some of your mods? I don't know anything implants but am curious.

Fiamma: You took a Labrette piercing for your daughter. You rock, you're son in law sounds like a douche (I don't really mean that, it's not for everyone...or their wives)

Grannie: I just wish more young ladies like yourself were more open minded. I love talking about my tats, and (as long as it's genuine interest) love talking to strangers who ask. By the responses of most here, I'd say you a good chance of getting a friendly response if you asked a stranger.

I'm currently at 5k and am out of money. Still saving to continue my amazon.


----------



## zeke (Feb 29, 2012)

Ive only got a 3mm septum ring but I wanna get it up to 6mm


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 29, 2012)

CHEWY said:


> First I want to say, great thread.
> It's not that often of APS that we get everyone happily speaking about a subject...although we all seem to be in agreeance.
> There's so many people I wan to quote the reply would be a pain, so I'll try to go by memory (and miss a few)
> 
> ...




Thank you for your comments Chewy  I particularly liked the part where you referred to me as... YOUNG !! :lol:


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 29, 2012)

I am a live and let live kinda gal  I personally only have tatts and nose/normal ear piercings. I wouldnt personally get large ear piercings or dreadies and kinda think they suit some but not others.... But then I listen to the voices in my head"beauty is in the eye of the beholder" and I back the truck up and appreciate the uniqueness of peoples


----------



## Squinty (Feb 29, 2012)

20mm holes are cool. I have seen dudes with holes in their ears that must be 80 - 100 mm. Enough to stick a can of baked beans in there. Crazy!! That I don't get!!


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 29, 2012)

There's actually a group of women in an African tribe and they put large clay plates in their bottom lips. Apparently to the men it makes them very attractive. I saw a doco on them a couple of years ago and they also interviewed a couple of young tribal women who refused to have it done to them, they just didn't like it. And let's not forget the tribes that put the rings around their necks and in days gone by the binding of womens feet in Japan. All fashion trends at the time.


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll try dig some pictures out of the dermals and I'll try catch a picture of me and my partner and upload them ASAP


----------



## Beard (Feb 29, 2012)

I've got a smiley face tattooed on my thumb


----------



## guzzo (Feb 29, 2012)

The only large piercing I have had was when my idiot mate jagged me with a Barra Clasic lure in the shoulder when out fishing!


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 29, 2012)

Beard said:


> I've got a smiley face tattooed on my thumb



Haha that is way cool


----------



## nagini-baby (Feb 29, 2012)

i have eleven peircings, no tats (yet) have four in one ear five in the other nose and navel, i would like more but i havent seen any i like, i think the small stretchers look nice but not so keen on the big ones.


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 29, 2012)

CHEWY said:


> First I want to say, great thread.
> It's not that often of APS that we get everyone happily speaking about a subject...although we all seem to be in agreeance.
> There's so many people I wan to quote the reply would be a pain, so I'll try to go by memory (and miss a few)
> 
> ...



To upload pictures or PM? I'm not sure I'm a fan of putting personal pictures on a public forum, I haven't been on this long so I'm not sure what a response will be. Lol


----------



## saximus (Feb 29, 2012)

Everyone loves to see pics. It gives you an idea of who we're talking to instead of just an avatar


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok see here goes. Boyfriend of five years Liam. He actually works I hospitality with these things hanging out but customers love him. He has received 4x100% secret shop reviews in his restaurant and is just starting up working for a tattoo artist for free on his days off. So proud 







Me with septum, 15mm stretchers and one side spider bites. Thinking of stretching much bigger though?






Formal pic of four dermals on chest (sorry they're not clear but I can't access man pictures of this phone) They were only a week old at the time so still show a bi of bruising. 






And just the tattoos I've already uploaded that boyfriend has designed. Thigh piece and hips.











Sorry for the dodge amount of photos I'm sure I have clearer quality but can't access them from here 

Who else has pictures of their dreads/piercings to show gran? 



grannieannie said:


> There's actually a group of women in an African tribe and they put large clay plates in their bottom lips. Apparently to the men it makes them very attractive. I saw a doco on them a couple of years ago and they also interviewed a couple of young tribal women who refused to have it done to them, they just didn't like it. And let's not forget the tribes that put the rings around their necks and in days gone by the binding of womens feet in Japan. All fashion trends at the time.



Those African ladies are so interesting, it's crazy how our culture thinks its mental and it's the norm to them. Hope you're getting all of your answers


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 29, 2012)

The colours in the guitar tattoo are beautiful....


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 29, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> The colours in the guitar tattoo are beautiful....



Why thankyou. You going to get one now?


----------



## saximus (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow you're really pretty and yeah the colours in those are really bright. Nice and girly 

This is from a couple of years ago when the dreads came in handy for a pirate party





And this shows you about how long they were before they got the chop


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow holy moly Saximus those dreads suit you SO much! Do you still have them that long?

Oh just read, you chopped them off  what's your hair like now?


----------



## saximus (Feb 29, 2012)

Haha aww thanks. Nah shaved head now


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 29, 2012)

Aww dang, they looked amazing though! They looked really neat which is how I reckon they look best  I bet it's good not having to drag a head full of hair around or worry about washing it now!


----------



## saximus (Mar 1, 2012)

Haha thanks yeah my fiancée was really good and always fixed them for me. 
Yeah I'm a diver and I do a bit of spearfishing so even though I miss them at times I love being able to go swimming any time I want and not carry all the weight around.


----------



## getarealdog (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok this is my ugly from 2007 trip to Switzerland, she's a fellow "kiwi" who is married to a swiss bloke whom they own a cafe that I visited. Freaked out when I told her I was there to check out snakes.


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 1, 2012)

Ohhhh my gawwwd! They are so long! You fellas are crazy! How long we're you growing those babies for!?


----------



## Khagan (Mar 1, 2012)

10mm ears (Debating if i'll go bigger or not), 2.5mm septum (which will be going to 3mm soon) and my latest addition of labret and snakebites which i had done all in one go (Had such a fat lip the next day hahaha). Not sure what i'll get next, but it sure is addictive to get more and more lol.


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 1, 2012)

The bigger the better!  
And it sure is addictive, who would have thought hey!


----------



## getarealdog (Mar 1, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> Ohhhh my gawwwd! They are so long! You fellas are crazy! How long we're you growing those babies for!?



Thanks, 24yrs plus-just taking me a while to "grow up".


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 1, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> Why thankyou. You going to get one now?




ROFLAO....not friggen likely.... 



getarealdog said:


> Ok this is my ugly from 2007 trip to Switzerland, she's a fellow "kiwi" who is married to a swiss bloke whom they own a cafe that I visited. Freaked out when I told her I was there to check out snakes.



WOW....A M A Z I N G....never seen any as long as that before...I gotta say...THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL !!!!


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 1, 2012)

yup the dreads looked awesome , haha I haven't even colored my hair.. I just keep it boring... don't want to scare the customers!
oh I also have a 16mm septum... but no pics


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 1, 2012)

No? :lol:


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 1, 2012)

Haha, poor straight hairs, gotta work to get dreddies! I kept dreads for a few years in my youth, all it took was not brushing it. Few twists here and there to get the ball rolling and they pretty much made themselves. I did spend a fair bit of time amongst Rastas back then, I'm sure they'd chuckle at waxing, crochet needles, etc, I know I am! :lol: Helps that I have a naturally super tight 'fro though!


----------



## Fiamma (Mar 1, 2012)

Love your dreads Saximus and getarealdog. Getarealdog....how often do you have to wash them and do they need maintenance every day? I have wanted dreads for a while now but not sure I want the maintenance. Atm my long silver hair is just tied up and twisted as I hate hair around my face so keep it long or did have a no.2 for while.

There's a site where you can buy all the gear, shampoos, hats etc. to make your own.

Thanks in advance 



grannieannie said:


> My son and his wife both have tattoos and my daughter does too. My daughter has a beautiful unicorn on her right ankle and recently had a peace sign in the form of leaves put on the top of her arm. I don't like that one so much. My son has a two bladed propeller across his back. His new wife (2nd wife of 1 yr) has a lot of tattoos, all on her back and down one thigh and leg....beautiful designs. But they all live in other states from me, so I don't get the opportunity to talk to them much. It's not the tattoos that I was most curious about, but the large hole piercings. I'm afraid if I was to approach people they might just think I'm a silly old fashioned woman who may be going to have a go at them....and of course I'm not.



More than likely they would think you're pretty cool for an old fashioned woman having asked them. And you could change their opinion of our generation lol.


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 1, 2012)

Fiamma said:


> Love your dreads Saximus and getarealdog. Getarealdog....how often do you have to wash them and do they need maintenance every day? I have wanted dreads for a while now but not sure I want the maintenance. Atm my long silver hair is just tied up and twisted as I hate hair around my face so keep it long or did have a no.2 for while.
> 
> There's a site where you can buy all the gear, shampoos, hats etc. to make your own.
> 
> ...



Well, maybe they'd think I was.... cool for an old fashioned woman for asking about their dreads etc....or on the other hand they might just as likely tell me to.... F off and mind my own F...ing business !! :lol:


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 1, 2012)

LOL @ "cool for an old fashioned woman" haha

Your only 61 , I have mate who got his first tattoo in his mid 60s now he has half a body suit and "big ears" ... You should get dreads Grannieannie!


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 1, 2012)

View attachment 240839

16mm I have the stretchers up to 22MM but stopped at 16MM.


----------



## Khagan (Mar 1, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> oh I also have a 16mm septum... but no pics



How did you go about that? Did you have to have the cartilage scalpelled? As i've read you can only go so big before the jewelry presses on it and is uncomfy.


----------



## Jande (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok so do any of you get headaches from the weight of the dreads? Guess you'd get used to it as the hair grows? I know I get headaches if my hair gets too long and it's only fine hair. I haven't seen many women with dreads either now I think about it. Maybe one in the last 5 or so years :shock:


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 1, 2012)

Khagan said:


> How did you go about that? Did you have to have the cartilage scalpelled? As i've read you can only go so big before the jewelry presses on it and is uncomfy.



I got my septum and ears done at the same time , 1.2mm? I think , the first and last piercings I got.
I stretched them myself over a long time, just going by info on the net etc and what worked for me ... the cartilage is now in a half moon shape around the plug ( I don't wear a ring or anything noticeable) so I guess the pressure on the cartilage has made that happen over time, it hasn't really ever been painful but I only upsized 1mm at a time every few months.

I think I am stuck at 16mm though as 17mm is a right pain to try and get in, the really weird part is my brain is so use to the plug being in there that when its out ( if I want to snog some one haha) it feels like something is inside my nose.

Dodgy pic from the other night ( clear plug in my snoult)


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 1, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> LOL @ "cool for an old fashioned woman" haha
> 
> Your only 61 , I have mate who got his first tattoo in his mid 60s now he has half a body suit and "big ears" ... You should get dreads Grannieannie!



Dreads..me !! LOL..I think not...if you look at my profile pic you'll see I have very short hair and in fact I cut my own hair with my dog clippers using a 1/2 inch comb on the blade. The profile pic was taken a couple of years ago at Brian's daughters wedding, my hair is shorter than that now. I hate myself with long hair, though when I was long I had shoulder length hair like most women.


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 1, 2012)

Dog clippers!!! haha


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 1, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> Dog clippers!!! haha



Been doing it for years like that, haven't been to a hairdresser...for...hell I don't remember how long. We've had, dogs that needed clipping which I did myself. So I started doing my own hair. Brian did it for me for ages and quite literally people would stop me in the street to ask which hairdresser I went to, he used to do different wedge styles, anything I asked him to do, and he's certainly not a hairdresser, he used to be an electrician. I've saved a fortune over the years....we're on the pension, so every penny helps. You just have to be game to do it the first time, if you make a bit of a mistake....no problem, it grows back soon enough.  We do it slowly and carefully....I quite like the challenge really to do it myself and know it looks good.  Amazing the compliments I get....it's cool, easy to look after and if something is coming up where I want a bit of length like for that wedding I grow it a bit so I can put a few curlers in it to dress it up a bit....easy !!


----------



## Khagan (Mar 1, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> I got my septum and ears done at the same time , 1.2mm? I think , the first and last piercings I got.
> I stretched them myself over a long time, just going by info on the net etc and what worked for me ... the cartilage is now in a half moon shape around the plug ( I don't wear a ring or anything noticeable) so I guess the pressure on the cartilage has made that happen over time, it hasn't really ever been painful but I only upsized 1mm at a time every few months.
> 
> I think I am stuck at 16mm though as 17mm is a right pain to try and get in, the really weird part is my brain is so use to the plug being in there that when its out ( if I want to snog some one haha) it feels like something is inside my nose.
> ...



Ah ok cool! Yeah i got my ears and septum done same time too, just didn't stretch my septum till many months later haha.. 1st stretch was horrible.. 2nd one went amazingly easy without any discomfort. I'm happy to hear i'll be able to stretch to where i want without any issues with the cartilage, love bigger jewelry in septum  and love jewelry that shows. Though getting quite sick of CBRs lol trying to get the ball in on a freshly stretch septum sucks.


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't like stretchers..they stink, maybe cause my mate didn't cleans his haha
But Dread's are actually made with a special dreading wax...and Proper Dreads (professional done) look really good and are extremely (ironic) neat. I would love Dreads but to the length I would want them my hair would need to be to my bum before I could get them haha


----------



## Khagan (Mar 1, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> I don't like stretchers..they stink, maybe cause my mate didn't cleans his haha



Haha yeah the stretching process does make a bit of smell, but it isn't an issue if you just clean them. I just wash mine with soap in the shower and it stops the smell. But septum on the other hand... That smell just doesn't go away untill it's healed lol.


----------



## saximus (Mar 1, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> I don't like stretchers..they stink, maybe cause my mate didn't cleans his haha


Only if if use metal or plastic. If you use something organic like bone or wood they don't smell


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 1, 2012)

Women get hair extensions, maybe if you want dreads and don't want to wait for your hair to grow long, you could get them as hair extensions ??


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't think it works the same Annie lol


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 1, 2012)

Why not? I've seen felt, twine, wool... some of the most random things worked into dreads. One woman I met once had total rainbow dreads, it looked really neat. Why not pad some up with hair extensions? They'd eventually get longer anyway.
No having a go, I'm actually curious.


----------



## Khagan (Mar 1, 2012)

If you get proper human hair extensions you can do whatever you do with normal hair. So you could dread them.


----------



## miley_take (Mar 1, 2012)

I had 4 dermals from the age of 16-17, three in my chest and one below my navel (I also have my belly button pierced) I also had transversal lobes and 3 holes in each lobe. I also have two tattoos, a wrist piece and a work-in-progress rib piece. I'm a christian, and a youth leader, so I' fairly active in my church. I get many a look and comment due to my appearance (I'm 5ft, 47kg and look about 14 :lol: ) people don't take me for the piercing, tattoo, snake type lol


----------



## getarealdog (Mar 1, 2012)

My Locks get washed 1 day a week on fridays after work at work, with working in the transport area on extra dry/dusty days they will get an extra wash when required, half an hour in the shower there is like heaven. Ring them out as best I can & then while on the way home (40 minute trip) they get "blow waved" out the window, pretty much dry when I get home. Don't notice the weight unless they are wet. Most of the time I have them tied up except when drying them out or just airing them.


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 1, 2012)

getarealdog said:


> My Locks get washed 1 day a week on fridays after work at work, with working in the transport area on extra dry/dusty days they will get an extra wash when required, half an hour in the shower there is like heaven. Ring them out as best I can & then while on the way home (40 minute trip) they get "blow waved" out the window, pretty much dry when I get home. Don't notice the weight unless they are wet. Most of the time I have them tied up except when drying them out or just airing them.



Haha that's awesome, you have a like a dreadlock routine. It sounds Bette than a normal hair routine


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 2, 2012)

saximus said:


> Only if if use metal or plastic. If you use something organic like bone or wood they don't smell



Its good when you got wood ones but there so hard to find.



Who's got implants ?


----------



## getarealdog (Mar 2, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> Haha that's awesome, you have a like a dreadlock routine. It sounds Bette than a normal hair routine



Yeah they need something when they start getting this long, need to stay on top of them to keep them abit tidy. Cheers.


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 2, 2012)

Marzzy said:


> Its good when you got wood ones but there so hard to find.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's got implants ?



eBay


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 2, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> eBay



I could only find 4 = / I know eBay search engine is lousy but I must be off track what Word are you searching ?


----------



## Khagan (Mar 2, 2012)

Marzzy said:


> I could only find 4 = / I know eBay search engine is lousy but I must be off track what Word are you searching ?



Searched "wood plugs" and got 118 (worldwide only 34 in Aus).


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 2, 2012)

A couple of interesting ones:


----------



## Basstones (Mar 2, 2012)

Jande said:


> Ok so do any of you get headaches from the weight of the dreads? Guess you'd get used to it as the hair grows? I know I get headaches if my hair gets too long and it's only fine hair. I haven't seen many women with dreads either now I think about it. Maybe one in the last 5 or so years :shock:



You get used to it, but it can be really noticeable at times. I can start to feel at after sitting at desk for a few hours, usually just in the neck and shoulders. My girlfriend who has had her dreads for nearly 6 years has some similar things.


The weight is definitely one of the major things people comment on if they get them cut off, that and how much easier it is to sleep and how nice it is to put their head under a shower


----------



## Fiamma (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, maybe they'd think I was.... cool for an old fashioned woman for asking about their dreads etc....or on the other hand they might just as likely tell me to.... F off and mind my own F...ing business !! :lol:


Have never had anyone say that to me and I've spoken to all types lol.


----------



## Beard (Mar 7, 2012)

In my humble and misguided opinion some women with dreds and tats/piercing etc just look plain, well, BAM. HOT  but hey. That's just me and i'm a little different and at times a little different catches my eye Some people can pull it off and others can't. Why do i personally have tats, piercing and dreds? I don't have dreds but they're a coming. Its cause i likey. I don't feel me when Im groomed immaculateleyly  and suited up for an office job.


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 7, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> A couple of interesting ones:



Interesting....yes, that's one way to describe them. Actually I've seen quite a few photos of people who do this sort of thing to themselves.....each to their own I guess !!!


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2012)

Interesting that you never see dreads, face tatts or stretched ears in the BRW's 200 richest Australians... Also I never see Doctors, lawyers, professors etc with this garb either...
Is it the image holding these people back, their mentality? education? wealth? Is body art a statement of social status? Is body art a way of showing you are against capitalism? It's interesting none the less to see where fashion meets success or wealth...
_(I'm just a humble sparky, and not particularly educated BTW, son of a professor and related to a few people in the top 200 richest Australians. I see both sides of the world and I'm middle income myself, so I'm far from wealthy and even drive a bogan falcon.)_


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Mar 7, 2012)

I had stretchers when I was young, I took them out almost two years ago and my ears have never been the same.

Also in regards to the above comment, I am studying law and work for a well-known law firm, and have four tattoos, one on the back of my neck.
They do not mind in the slightest and it doesn't bother me to think that some people may think less of me because of my tattoos.
Whos to say you can't be a successful businessman/woman and not show a little interest in body mod? Some people are just lucky to work with companies who do not judge or discriminate based on looks.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2012)

Working for a company is one thing. To be CEO and make a couple of million a year is another.... I look at my little brother. He's 31 and he paid cash for a 1.7 million dollar house in Hillary's WA. He looks the part, squeaky clean cut and very focussed on what he does.
( I was reffering to tattoo's on the front of peoples face. Tattoo's on necks etc seem to be more socially acceptable.)


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes well some companies may not be happy with potential CEO's being covered in tattoos but not everybody aspires to reach such a position.
I took careful consideration before getting my tattoos as to where my career was heading and what I hoped to acheive, and not once have I felt that I will be held back from reaching those goals due to my tattoos. It all depends on if you secure yourself a position within a company who is not baised, and also your career path.

In saying so, I would not get a tattoo on my arms, legs, face, etc. Not because I think my current company would mind, as there are people working with us who do have tattoos that are very visible, but because you never know where the future may take you. I think alot more people are accepting tattoos and body mod these days, however there will always be some people who are stuck in the 18th century.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah that was my point. The body art people don't seem to aspire to be at the top. I doubt we will ever see a surgeon with a blue tattoo face! Or perhaps Andrew Forrest or Clive Palmer with stretched ear lobes???


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Mar 7, 2012)

Snowman said:


> Yeah that was my point. The body art people don't seem to aspire to be at the top.



Some might, you never know, people have lots of reasons to engage in body mod.
I do agree though, out of my friends, its the ones with excessive tattoos who are hoping to sail by in life without putting too much effort in.
That's not to say I think that all tattooed people are like this. Like I said, I have tattoos myself and many of my family members do too.

I think face tattoos would be perfect if you aspired to be a tattoo artist. 

Edit: Also, some people may have been raised to be straight A students who's only aspirations in life ARE to be at the top.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm not anti body art either. Just an observation when I look at my mates and the likes of my brothers mates. Chalk and cheese really. Thats why I was asking the question. Is it the body art or the mentality of people who get body art that stops them from being the next John Grill?


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think it's abit of both, but I'd say more a mentality issue personally.
If I didn't want to be a lawyer, then I would probably have more visible tattoos by now. 
I guess alot of people turn 18 and don't think about that though, they just think OMGOMGOMGTATTOOS.!


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2012)

hahaha true!


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Mar 7, 2012)

Haha 
When I was younger I always wanted HEAPS of tattoos once I turned 18, but then I actually started thinking about my future and where I wanted to be and realized if I was going to do that - I would have to hide them. People will always have different opinions though  but I do agree with what you're saying - alot of the "richies" have a very clean image.

QUOTE=Snowman;2149418]hahaha true! [/QUOTE]


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 7, 2012)

Beard said:


> In my humble and misguided opinion some women with dreds and tats/piercing etc just look plain, well, BAM. HOT  but hey. That's just me and i'm a little different and at times a little different catches my eye Some people can pull it off and others can't. Why do i personally have tats, piercing and dreds? I don't have dreds but they're a coming. Its cause i likey. I don't feel me when Im groomed immaculateleyly  and suited up for an office job.



Haha I LOVE tattooed women. But the tattoos have to suit their figure. And I like mine still feminine, even though I'm no girly girl myself, but I don't wanna reach 50 and look like I was once in a biker gang. Not that there's anything wrong with that of course, bit I'm not in biker gang haha


----------



## Smithers (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowman said:


> Yeah that was my point. The body art people don't seem to aspire to be at the top. I doubt we will ever see a surgeon with a blue tattoo face! Or perhaps Andrew Forrest or Clive Palmer with stretched ear lobes???



The good thing about Body Mod is you can have them and no one can tell if you like,....Who's to say Andrew "Twiggy" Forrest doesn't have a 8mm Prince Albert a full back tattoo or does suspension late on Saturday nights away from prying eyes. Assumption not a good thing.


----------



## Rotten (Mar 8, 2012)

My closest friend who is female has some amazing body art,
She has the entire alice in wonderland tattooed from her shoulders going down to below her navel on her front...She also had a couple piercing (forgot the name of the piercing type) in some of the characters eyes...

I personally have a lip ring, a tongue bar, back of my neck and and industrial and I'm the holey of all my friends.
I think tattoos can either be one or the other Terrible or Amazing I've see people on the street who look like a scrap book or a wall in the city writing all over it...I have the outline of one sleeve outlined (left arm) and I have 3 other tattoos to go a right sleeve and a full back piece and a dedication to my boys all up I'm looking at over 80 hrs work and something like $5000...

I have spent 6 years having these designs made up and Imagine them on my father (splitting image of me and he's in his 50's) and I'd still like them to be seen on him...Old perceptions of gang ties and biker's are fading and it's actually quite funny that it's out parent who always told us not to judge a book by it's cover who are the most hypocritical with there advice

I could end with the cliche' at the end of the day it's up to the individual to do what they want to their own body but that's been over done a bit I think...I think at the end of the day it's up to other to be far less judgmental, there generation did things the previous didn't agree with and the next will do thing we don't like but you know what we have to be tolerant and truely not judge a book by it's cover


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh just for you grannieannie: today I learnt that all the hidden piercings you have look scary in x-rays. REALLY scary. And embarrassing  yes, I got x-rays for the first time today! AAAGGHHH!


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 9, 2012)

I had my hair dreaded last year and I just cut them off! They were short and then shrank (normal as dreads mature) and they started hurting my head. But most of all I live in Townsville, it's way too humid! It feels so good to sleep on normal hair again and showers are amazing! No itchy head either!

I have 3 tatts so far, but plan on many more. I have the outline of wings on my back (full back piece), my sons initials on my wrist and a patchwork lady on my arm. I'll post a pic if I can work out how!

I've also had a few piercings too! My naval, which I took out when I got pregnant, my nose twice, ears and my lip. My lip I only removed because I had a bad habit of playing with it and it started to hurt. 

I absolutely love your blue tatts too Scleropages! That color is gorgeous!


----------



## Wookie (Mar 9, 2012)

Not at all a fan of stretchers. Is silly IMO.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 9, 2012)

Patchwork lady | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

My latest tatt. Hope it works


----------



## Wookie (Mar 9, 2012)

tarafritz2011 said:


> Yes well some companies may not be happy with potential CEO's being covered in tattoos but not everybody aspires to reach such a position.



:lol: raise your hand if you don't want to be an uber successful CEO and make millions of dollars p.a. for doing close to nothing


----------



## Defective (Mar 10, 2012)

i always wanted dreads ever since i was a youngster....maybe its my rusta heritage! yeap you read right, imma be a quarter jamacian


----------



## Khagan (Mar 10, 2012)

Defective said:


> i always wanted dreads ever since i was a youngster....maybe its my rusta heritage! yeap you read right, imma be a quarter jamacian



I like to tell people i'm part Jamaican as a joke, because i had a great uncle who was adopted and Jamaican XD haha.


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 11, 2012)

Snowman said:


> Interesting that you never see dreads, face tatts or stretched ears in the BRW's 200 richest Australians... Also I never see Doctors, lawyers, professors etc with this garb either...
> Is it the image holding these people back, their mentality? education? wealth? Is body art a statement of social status? Is body art a way of showing you are against capitalism? It's interesting none the less to see where fashion meets success or wealth...
> _(I'm just a humble sparky, and not particularly educated BTW, son of a professor and related to a few people in the top 200 richest Australians. I see both sides of the world and I'm middle income myself, so I'm far from wealthy and even drive a bogan falcon.)_



Most Society's still look down on those who look different by choice or not , a facial birth mark or a blue facial tattoo and you can't be a high powered lawyer.So a lot of people have to choose not to look the way they would like to get the job they want.

Asking some one why they have body art is like asking someone why they don't , you will get a different answer for every one you ask.
I am not stupid, I would even go as far as saying I have a Higher IQ than average (oh lolz), I own my own house and company.. It's just a different way of looking at things.. why be a lawyer when you can own a company of lawyers?

I don't want to be one of the 200 richest Australians ( I'm not even Australian) I just want what makes me happy, like silly blue facial tattoos!


----------



## JackTar (Mar 11, 2012)

None of these things are an option in my job so I don't really think about them, I can't have dreadlocks or tattoos on my face head or hands and I can't stretch my earlobes so I guess if none of these things are things you are allowed to do you don't give them much thought, if I had my earlobes like that before I joined the Navy well they wouldn't have let me in.


----------



## Beard (Mar 12, 2012)

JackTar said:


> None of these things are an option in my job so I don't really think about them, I can't have dreadlocks or tattoos on my face head or hands and I can't stretch my earlobes so I guess if none of these things are things you are allowed to do you don't give them much thought, if I had my earlobes like that before I joined the Navy well they wouldn't have let me in.



But other things get streched hey blowie


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 13, 2012)

Beard said:


> But other things get streched hey blowie



hahahahhaah RUDE!


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 13, 2012)

Beard said:


> But other things get streched hey blowie



Admin? Where art thou? Haha


----------



## Snowman (Mar 13, 2012)

Smithers said:


> The good thing about Body Mod is you can have them and no one can tell if you like,....Who's to say Andrew "Twiggy" Forrest doesn't have a 8mm Prince Albert a full back tattoo or does suspension late on Saturday nights away from prying eyes. Assumption not a good thing.


Hahaha He doesn't. He's close friends with my inlaws... He's pretty humble bloke and very down to earth. I'd say he has far to much going on to look in the mirror and say.. "hey wouldn't it be great if I had a blue tattoo on my face". 
As to the guy who said he has a higher than average IQ... I really doubt it, given the way you express yourself and the use of lolz... But each to their own...


----------



## dean30bb (Mar 13, 2012)

i love body mods i have my ears streched at 20mm and i have had dreads for 2 years took me about 4 months to dread my hair the natural way and i love it!! also have many piercings and a few implants on my arms and hands.


----------



## Beard (Mar 14, 2012)

Most CEO's etc got to where they are through many years of work and a complete disregard towards anything that resembles human emotion, compassion, tolerance etc......

I have first hand, 'inside' knowledge here, I'm related to a coulpe of CEO's of rather large 'empires' that most on here would probably either use or consume almost daily and have presonally known others.

I took one hunting recently. His ego and arrogance had him ignoring my advice while driving through a creek crossing that I know well. He got his Hilux nice and stuck


I'd personally rather work for someone with a blue face (who obviously has a bit of character) than a ruthless sub-human


----------



## Snowman (Mar 14, 2012)

CEO's like any other kind of human come in a range of characters. It's ignorant to say they are all the same. I know plenty that are the exact opposite of what you have said. Most have their own charity organisations. Like Terry Snow, John Grill and Andrew Forrest for example, they are family men who have just had the buisness sense and sometimes luck to achieve billions.
I guess it's unfortunate that the CEO's you are related to are **** holes... Also not all CEO's are successful or even hundred millionaires... 
When borrowing a friends boat (who is in the top 200 richest Australians) I accidently forgot to lock off the winch. It ended up on the road and I had to get a crane out to put it back on. The boat cost about $130k. I called him when it happened and the first thing he said to me was "Oh no! You must feel terrible! Seriously dont worry about it, just work out how to get it back on the trailer." He's just a really nice guy who would do anything for family and friends.


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 14, 2012)

We met a really successful entrepreneur at a business conference at the gold coast last year who was also a lawyer. He was always in a suit but tattooed neck to toe with japanese style tattoos. He even had to wear gloves in court to cover up his hand tattoos and wore high-collared shirts. Top bloke too


----------

